# Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible



## tocwi (25. Juni 2013)

*[solved] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible*

Hallo,

seit 2 Tagen erhalte ich auf einem Server für alle Webseiten folgende Fehlermeldung: 
You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


Hier ein Auszug aus einer error.log:
[Tue Jun 25 12:50:48 2013] [error] [client 89.15.65.159] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/TLD
[Tue Jun 25 12:50:48 2013] [error] [client 89.15.65.159] Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/www/TLD


Hier meine vHost:
<Directory /var/www/TLD>
AllowOverride None
Order Deny,Allow
Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
DocumentRoot /var/www/TLD/web

ServerName TLD
ServerAlias www.TLD
ServerAdmin webmaster@TLD

ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/TLD/error.log

Alias /error/ "/var/www/TLD/web/error/"
ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
ErrorDocument 502 /error/502.html
ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>
</IfModule>

<Directory /var/www/TLD/web>
Options FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride All
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
<Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
Order allow,deny
Deny from all
Allow from none
</Files>
</Directory>
<Directory /var/www/clients/client24/web36/web>
Options FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride All
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
<Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
Order allow,deny
Deny from all
Allow from none
</Files>
</Directory>




# Clear PHP settings of this website
<FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
SetHandler None
</FilesMatch>


# add support for apache mpm_itk
<IfModule mpm_itk_module>
AssignUserId web36 client24
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
# Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
<Directory /var/www/clients/client24/web36/webdav>
<ifModule mod_security2.c>
SecRuleRemoveById 960015
SecRuleRemoveById 960032
</ifModule>
<FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
SetHandler None
</FilesMatch>
</Directory>
DavLockDB /var/www/clients/client24/web36/tmp/DavLock
# DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
# IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
# WEBDAV BEGIN
# WEBDAV END
</IfModule>


</VirtualHost>



Rechte habe ich überprüft und mit denen auf anderen laufenden Server verglichen. Sieht alles gut aus. An diesem System wurde definitiv nicht geändert.


Habe eine neue Webseite erstellt. Kein PHP. Gleiches Problem.
Auch wird nicht zu der eingestellten Fehlerseite ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html geleitet. Im Browser kommt die Standard 403er Fehlermeldung.





Hat jemand eine Idee?


Vielen Dank und Grüße
Tom



[solved]
Die Ursache waren die Rechte für /var/www/clients. Standen auf 754 anstelle von 755. Warum auch immer. Nicht ordentlich genug kontrolliert.


----------

